# Please share your IELTS Writing and speaking topics, also the score in each.



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I need a small help. I am appearing for IELTS coming 10th Jan and my target is to score 8+ each.
Can you all please share your IELTS Writing and speaking topics?
Writing Task 1 Topic :
Writing Task 2 Topic :
Speaking Task 2 :
Speaking Task 3 :
Also your individual scores :
Speaking :
Writing :
Reading :
Listening:

Date of exam appeared:
(Multiple data if appeared multiple times).

P.S. Any suggestion to target 8+ each are most welcome!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

Minzi said:


> Hello everyone!
> I need a small help. I am appearing for IELTS coming 10th Jan and my target is to score 8+ each.
> Can you all please share your IELTS Writing and speaking topics?
> Writing Task 1 Topic :
> ...


I suggest that you search for IELTS related tips on sites such as ielts-blog. Search for ielts-blog on google.

This is a "specialist" site where you would get "A to Z" of IELTS.

This forum might not be the right forum for IELTS related discussion. Just my view. No offence...


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I faintly remember the tasks
Writing Task 1 Topic : Write a letter to a Hotel Manager to reserve a party hall for your mother's birthday
Writing Task 2 Topic : Some people believe that increasing fuel prices will reduce the usage of fuel and will help reduce pollution. To what extent do you agree or disagree.
Speaking Task 2 : Talk about the most intelligent person you have met
Speaking Task 3 : I don't remember

Scores and date are in my timeline.

All the best !


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Hi Minzi,

Iam sure you'd have got a guide (book) post registering for the exam. My sincere advice is to not look all over the internet & waste time in discussions but only solve few sample questinnaire from the book. Dont miss out on the listening CDs that come along with the book.

One more tip is to first attack the reading part of the question paper, as it is the section that eats up most of your time. 

My scores : Reading: 7.5, Writing: 7.5, Listening:7.5 & Speaking 8.5. Over all score 7.5. Best luck . Hope this helps you !!


----------



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow! awesome scores. I also need 8+ each. can you please share some tips. I am left with only 5 days. 
Also since you had 8+ each, which must have added 20 points then why did you opt for state nominations. Just curious to know


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

I scored 7.5 over all. As I mentioned, if you practise all exercises from the book you should be good to go.

Also, the moderators are on a look out for impeccable grammar and spellings.Make sure there are no mistakes.

Speaking test; confidence and flow of thoughts is the key to impress the moderator. Remember they do not want to test your knowledge, but fluency and vocabulary. 

Best luck !


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Minzi said:


> Wow! awesome scores. I also need 8+ each. can you please share some tips. I am left with only 5 days.
> Also since you had 8+ each, which must have added 20 points then why did you opt for state nominations. Just curious to know


My nominated occupation was not on the SOL  

I will PM you some tips. All the best


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I too appeared on 10'th Jan. It was my first attempt.

Got results today (not in email yet, but checked online):

Listening: 8.0
Reading: 8.5
Speaking: 8.0
Writing: 8.0

Extremely happy with the results. Now, if ACS considers at least 8 out of 12 years of my work experience, I would have a total of 75 points  I hope they do as both my graduation and post-graduation degrees are related to my occupation.

My tasks were as follow (recollecting as best as I can):
Writing 1: Your friend is arriving to meet you, but you will be unable your friend at the airport. Write a letter stating the same.
Write about important things your friend should do at arrival.
Write about things you have planned for your friends trip.

Writing 2: Schools have limited budget to operate. Some feel this money should be spent on new computer equipment while others argue that the funds should instead be utilized to hire good teachers. Discuss the same and share your opinion.

Speaking 2: Which vehicle would you like to own. Tell about its looks and features. Why is it important for you to own this vehicle.

Speaking 3: How can vehicle owners contribute towards the road network building (I was like :confused2: but did end up speaking quite well I suppose :heh.



Minzi said:


> Hello everyone!
> I need a small help. I am appearing for IELTS coming 10th Jan and my target is to score 8+ each.
> Can you all please share your IELTS Writing and speaking topics?
> Writing Task 1 Topic :
> ...


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> I too appeared on 10'th Jan. It was my first attempt.
> 
> Got results today (not in email yet, but checked online):
> 
> ...


Excellent scores mate ! All the best for the rest of the process.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ranjeetaiyengar said:


> Hi Minzi,
> 
> Iam sure you'd have got a guide (book) post registering for the exam. My sincere advice is to not look all over the internet & waste time in discussions but only solve few sample questinnaire from the book. Dont miss out on the listening CDs that come along with the book.
> 
> ...


I second this. Personally, I started off with various sites (like ielts-blog.com) and read as much as possible. But could not practice even a page full due to work and other things. My speaking test was scheduled 2 days prior to the other tests and I had to travel 4 hours one-way to the test center. I had copied the CD contents onto my phone and finished the listening and reading tests during this journey. Again, on the final test day, just watched IELTS Ryan videos on the writing tasks during the journey. Never really practiced speaking and writing. Had just watched Ryan's videos on the writing subjects (search for _IELTS Ryan_ on youtube) and understood how to identify the type of writing task required and how to structure your writing.

My actual listening and reading tests were quite difficult (or rather tricky) as compared to the ones in the book. You have to be very attentive during the listening tests. There are quite a few trick-questions. For instance, before the test begins, you are given time to go through the questions. At one place, I knew a year was expected as the answer. However, during the conversation, the speakers talked about quite a few numbers and years closely resembling the answer. You have to pay attention and listen carefully for the right answer. Same goes for reading tests too. More than one paragraph could possibly match a given heading, but only one of them would "exactly match" the given heading.

My thoughts:
- Listening: Practice. Don't watch a movie and try to listen. Instead, listen to audio recordings and try to understand things. Practice tests available online as well as all 6 from the book you received. Time yourself. Review your scores against the correct answers given at the back. Evaluate yourself honestly (for example, if you answered _in middle_ and the right answer is _in the middle_, then you scored 0). Understand which areas you lack and focus to improve in that area. Most probably, after little practice, you will start to succeed.

- Speaking: Understand the test structure. Know the Dos and Don'ts for this test (ref. Ryan IELTS videos). Find a partner, and practice.

- Reading: Don't read the whole thing. Just get a gist of the topic, skim through the paragraphs, understand how they are linked together, and remember which paragraph talks about which topic. Then attempt the questions. Practice all 6 tests from the book. Time yourself.

- Writing: Practice to complete your task within the time limits (20 minutes for the letter writing Task 1 and 40 for the essay writing Task 2). Finish at least 5 minutes before time so that you have enough time to review and correct as well as count the words. I followed this strategy and it really helped. My letter was just 149 words. So, I quickly added another sentence. My essay was well over 270 words though.

In general:
- Know the entire test structure. Which test allows you time to transfer answers to the answer sheet and which does not. Understand how much time you would have and how much should you dedicate on the questions.

- Always have spare time to review your answers. This helped me on at least two occasions. I had missed to write the article which would have cost me marks (note that if _a pen_ is the right answer and you wrote just _pen_ then you would lose marks on your answer). Only reviewing your answers against the questions would reveal such mistakes.

- Read the instructions carefully and stick to the word limits. The correct answer would anyways be within the word limits.

- Be well-rested on the test day. Don't worry about things like how to mark the answer sheet. They explain such things in detail and with examples before the test begins. Carry your own HB or 4B pencils, a sharpner, eraser, and of course- your passport. Travel light and try to keep fit- both mentally and physically.

If you need any further info, or are looking for a speaking partner/ reviewer, fell free to drop me a message. I am almost always available on skype late in the evenings.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Guys

Who know me on this forum, might relate to our previous exchanges of thoughts.

I have recently given IELTS 4th time on 10th of Jan, and the results are-
Reading - 8.5
Listening - 8.5
Writing - 7.5
Speaking - 7.5

With this score I can surely say I am proud of it.

Any guidance or help required do let me know.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

Congrats for you to score better in IELTS.

I had scored L-7,R-6.5,W-6,S-6.5, Overall 6.5  in 1st Attempt in Jan-2014.

Again in 2nd Attempt in Dec-14 I couldn't improve my score even with months of hard practice.
I scored L-6.5, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-6.0 , Overall 6.5.

Again I had applied for IELTS for 3rd time on 28th Feb-15.
I had to score better than 7.5 band.

Pl help me with speaking partner to voice chat thru Skype daily in evening.
Skype ID: kdhananjay

dhananjayworld at rediffmail.com

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@dhananjaya: Avoid posting contact details on the forum. Its against the forum rules. Use PM instead. Added you on skype.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

ToyTowner said:


> I second this. Personally, I started off with various sites (like ielts-blog.com) and read as much as possible. But could not practice even a page full due to work and other things. My speaking test was scheduled 2 days prior to the other tests and I had to travel 4 hours one-way to the test center. I had copied the CD contents onto my phone and finished the listening and reading tests during this journey. Again, on the final test day, just watched IELTS Ryan videos on the writing tasks during the journey. Never really practiced speaking and writing. Had just watched Ryan's videos on the writing subjects (search for _IELTS Ryan_ on youtube) and understood how to identify the type of writing task required and how to structure your writing.
> 
> My actual listening and reading tests were quite difficult (or rather tricky) as compared to the ones in the book. You have to be very attentive during the listening tests. There are quite a few trick-questions. For instance, before the test begins, you are given time to go through the questions. At one place, I knew a year was expected as the answer. However, during the conversation, the speakers talked about quite a few numbers and years closely resembling the answer. You have to pay attention and listen carefully for the right answer. Same goes for reading tests too. More than one paragraph could possibly match a given heading, but only one of them would "exactly match" the given heading.
> 
> ...


Good piece of advice mate..

When everybody moving away from IELTS, nice to see that you got a good score with thorough preparation.


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Toy,
What is PM means


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

dhananjaya.k said:


> Thanks Toy,
> What is PM means


Private Message. You should be able to do that once you cross 5 posts and active in the forum.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Private Message. Navigate to your "User CP" and explore things therein. I've sent you a PM too.


----------



## jayambabu (Jan 19, 2015)

ToyTowner said:


> I second this. Personally, I started off with various sites (like ielts-blog.com) and read as much as possible. But could not practice even a page full due to work and other things. My speaking test was scheduled 2 days prior to the other tests and I had to travel 4 hours one-way to the test center. I had copied the CD contents onto my phone and finished the listening and reading tests during this journey. Again, on the final test day, just watched IELTS Ryan videos on the writing tasks during the journey. Never really practiced speaking and writing. Had just watched Ryan's videos on the writing subjects (search for _IELTS Ryan_ on youtube) and understood how to identify the type of writing task required and how to structure your writing.
> 
> My actual listening and reading tests were quite difficult (or rather tricky) as compared to the ones in the book. You have to be very attentive during the listening tests. There are quite a few trick-questions. For instance, before the test begins, you are given time to go through the questions. At one place, I knew a year was expected as the answer. However, during the conversation, the speakers talked about quite a few numbers and years closely resembling the answer. You have to pay attention and listen carefully for the right answer. Same goes for reading tests too. More than one paragraph could possibly match a given heading, but only one of them would "exactly match" the given heading.
> 
> ...



Thanks Toy for the Post, But could you please tell me which book you are referred at and what was the CD have u used. Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jayambabu said:


> Thanks Toy for the Post, But could you please tell me which book you are referred at and what was the CD have u used. Thanks


On booking the test, you receive a book with CD from IDP. I don't know about British Council though.


----------



## anthonyjacob20121 (Jul 17, 2018)

What is IELTS?
IELTS stands for “International English Language Testing System”. It’s a system for testing the language ability for people who need to study or work in an environment where English is the language of communication. It is jointly managed by Cambridge English Language Assessment, the British Council and IDP Education. It was established in 1989 and is one of the two major English-language tests in the world (TOEFL being the other).IELTS is accepted by most British, Canadian, Australian,Irish, New Zealand and South African academic institutions. Over 3,000 academic institutions in the United States and various professional organizations across the world also accept IELTS. It is now a requirement for people wishing to immigrate to Australia and New Zealand and is also accepted by immigration authorities in Canada IELTS certificate for sale buy orginal ielts certificate and other products for a number of countries like: USA, Australia, Belgium, Brazil, Norway Canada, Italy,Finland, France, Germany, Israel, Mexico, Netherlands, South Africa, Spain, United
Kingdom.
This list is not complete.
buy orginal ielts certificate For more information and ordering simply at ([email protected])BUY IELTS certificate for sale BUY IELTS CERTIFICATES (United Kingdom), AMERICAN,CANADIAN. The IELTS Specialists

Email:...([email protected])

general support ..([email protected])

WhatsApp:+237670668691

buy British Council IELTS certificates
buy British Council IELTS certificates
buy British Council IELTS certificates
buy British Council IELTS certificates
buy British Council IELTS certificates
buy British Council IELTS certificates
buy British Council IELTS certificates
buy British Council IELTS certificates
buy British Council IELTS certificates
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in United Arab Emitates,UAE,DUbai
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in Jordan
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in Saudi Arabia
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in Jordan
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in Saudi Arabia
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in DUbai
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in Kuwait
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in Qatar
Buy original Ielts Certificate without Exam in Egypt
We Sell Registered IELTS Certificates
Buy IELTS certificate in Australia
Buy IELTS certificate in Dubai
Buy IELTS certificate in India
Buy IELTS certificate in Karachi
Buy IELTS certificate in Malaysia
Buy IELTS certificate in Nepal
Buy IELTS certificate in uae
Buy IELTS certificate online
Buy IELTS certificate UK
Buy IELTS certificate without exam
Buy real IELTS certificates qld
Buy IELTS certificate online
Buy IELTS certificate uk
Buy IELTS certificate without exam
Buy real IELTS certificates qld
buy real ielts certificate copy
buy real ielts certificate pakistan


Feel Free to contact directly with us via the Email:... ([email protected])

generalsupport..... ([email protected])

WhatsApp+237670668691)


----------

